# what equipment and supplies will I need to start doing dye sublimation?



## Ballew (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm starting to do dye sublimation for sports wear and I have never done any type of shirt printing before so I am asking for a little help here. I'm doing it on the side just to make a little extra money and just going to see if it is going to take off or not. From what I have researched I'm looking to get a 16x20 heat press, printer, sub ink, sub transfer paper, graphic software and whatever else you think I should get. I need suggestions on all the materials that I need to purchase and any help info you can pass my way would be very helpful. I am completely new to this and know nothing, thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Brandon...you have pretty much nailed what you need
printer that has dye sub ink available for it
sublimation ink...for beginners, I recommend sawgrass sublijet as they have auto drivers for your printer
sublimation paper
heat press - flat bed for garments, flat surfaces..mug wraps or mug press for mugs
graphics software...I have Corel Draw and even though I have AI...I still prefer CD

Incidently there are a couple programs that are free ...Gimp a photoshop wannabe...not as good but free and then there is Inkscape..a free vector program

For more info I would suggest going to DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing.


----------



## Ballew (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you very much Charles. Any other suggestion or anything anyone can throw my way. I'm also wanting to do vinyl press, what other equipment would I need for that?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm also wanting to do vinyl press, what other equipment would I need for that?


You may want to read up in the vinyl transfer section of the forum for equipment suggestions about that method: Vinyl Cutters (Plotters) and Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a good web site to jump start your education...

Yahoo is your friend.


----------



## DemoGrfx (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a little recommendation, I screen print most of my shirts but I decided to get into both sublimation and vinyl heat transfers as well for my smaller one off jobs. I would look at Vinyl trans. more seriously than sublimation. You want to keep in mind that you will need to have 100% polyester garmets for sublimation and they will not work on anything other than that. My experience has been that we have way more jobs for heat transfer than Sublimation. Now with that in mind you will need a press for both so thats a good purchase. What you can expect to pay for a good sublimation printer would be close to a plotter. i use a summa d60 and love it. Also you can cut vinyl stickers for added income.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

DemoGrfx said:


> You want to keep in mind that you will need to have 100% polyester garmets for sublimation and they will not work on anything other than that.


True when it comes to garments, but you can also sublimate dozens and dozens of other substrates - from mouse pads, can coolers, aprons and ties to tiles, plaques and license plates. Just got to make sure your substrates are polymer coated or polyester. So for added income you can chose a wide variety of products to dye-sub on


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You left out one thing. Customers.... Dyesub is somewhat expensive and so are the blanks. Sports uniforms are the high end that you could shoot for but doing so on a small format printer and heat press may not be the way to go. 

Consider a vinyl cutter and apparel vinyl. The cost of entry is about the same but you can put cut vinyl on just about any garment, not just poly.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Binki has a very valid point. The country side is "littered" with dye sub setups that have been cast aside and abandoned. The main reason isn't becasue dye sublimation doesn't work but because people start businesses without the knowledge or expertise to sell the items they make. There are 1000's of people out there who can create awesome graphic work but there is only a handful who know how to take that work to a market and sell it profitably. The best advice we could give you is to reduce your startup cost as much as possible by purchasing only a press and outsource the printing to someone else. I know there are several people on this forum that will provide the service including Amerisource. You can than calculate how many items you need to sell a month to make it worth while to invest in doing it in house. This is how we started - we actually sub'd out everything and concentrated on the sales aspect. I determined we needed to sell 200 jerseys a month to bring it in-house. It took me about 6 months to get there but during that time being able to concentrate on selling and growing our presence versus producing jerseys has paid off greatly.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with Binki...I call my vinyl cutters ( I run two) my automatic ATM machines because if you know the key, they can spit out money for you. garments, decals, signs, etc


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just an update on both the vinyl cutting and dyesub. 

Teamwork sells dyesub uniforms and that is probably the number one way to go. Number two would be large format printing on blanks from Conde. 

As for the cutter, we do about 100 linear yards a week in apparel vinyl. The cutter pretty much runs all day long. We use 4x8 10 mil coro boards to stick the cut and weeded vinyl to while we are waiting to press it.


----------



## Ballew (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm wanting to get a sub printer that will print up to 13x19 since I have a 16x20 press, what should I get for a printer, ink, paper, and whatever else I need to make sure I don't run into any problems? Since I'm new to these I want it to be as easy as possible


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the epson 1280 prints 13 inches wide and can run a 100 foot roll. i dont think you will get a full 13 inch wide print on a small format printer. if you have $20K you can go large format but then you would want a large flatbed heatpress.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Ballew said:


> I'm wanting to get a sub printer that will print up to 13x19 since I have a 16x20 press, what should I get for a printer, ink, paper, and whatever else I need to make sure I don't run into any problems? Since I'm new to these I want it to be as easy as possible


There will be problems count on them or you will have a very difficult time. Dye sub is not that simple to do professionally. if you are new start with one fo the vendors that support the site and the industry as a whole.


----------



## Ballew (Dec 15, 2010)

Well if I decide not to purchase a printer right now who on here can I sub it out to and how much would it cost?


----------



## Ballew (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking at a Epson workforce 1100 but can't seem to find ink for it. Where can I buy carts or bulk for this printer?


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

Ballew said:


> Looking at a Epson workforce 1100 but can't seem to find ink for it. Where can I buy carts or bulk for this printer?


Absolutely I would go to cobraink.com u can get a new wf1100 with bulk pigment ink installed for 249.95 + shipping (mine was 31.00). Or you can get the "high heat" (sublimation ink) for about $30? more.
You can send your printer and have them install the bulk ink system for @$130? I think. 
----Do a search on this forum for cobra ink and 1100. Their is a long thread about it. Lot's of good reports. 
----I have sublijet bulk ink system installed in an Epson 1400. Cost a fortune. When I need more ink, I'm switching to cobra ink. 
----Also have an Epson 1400 w/bestblanks Armur ink --- Big mistake. Just switched to the wf1100 from Cobra ink. 

Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps
Phil


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

You can also use the OEM ink in the wf1100, it is pigment ink.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry, better clarify. The OEM ink is not sublimation ink. It is pigment ink which is good for cotton and blends and JPSS paper, ect. Not sublimation. I would get the system from cobraink.com for sublimation in the wf1100. 
Wf1100 is pretty impressive. I like it better than my 1400's.


----------



## Ballew (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anyone used the cobra inks for t shirts? From what I have read it doesn't work well...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

D.Evo. said:


> True when it comes to garments, but you can also sublimate dozens and dozens of other substrates - from mouse pads, can coolers, aprons and ties to tiles, plaques and license plates. Just got to make sure your substrates are polymer coated or polyester. So for added income you can chose a wide variety of products to dye-sub on


have u printed on ties?

I have a chinese supplier who can supply me with gloss and white matt finish ready to be printed.

I have asked them to provide me with unstitched ties so that i can print the full tie (front and back) ad then i will stitch it myself.

I am new to printing so im not sure what sort of printing I should be going for?

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

One more question:

sublimation is printing on paper and then transferring it onto the fabric. These are 2 processes. Doesn't this work out more costly than printing directly onto fabric?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

skits said:


> One more question:
> 
> sublimation is printing on paper and then transferring it onto the fabric. These are 2 processes. Doesn't this work out more costly than printing directly onto fabric?


Sorry, the question is not quite clear.
Are you comparing DTG and sublimation? 
DTG (direct to garment) is usually done on natural fabrics, sublimation - on synthetics; DTG is a surface print, sublimation is dyeing the design into the fabric... Two very different methods for different purposes.

There are machines for direct to fabric sublimation printing, but that's for large format printing (i.e. 1,6 m wide)


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

As I said Im new to printing, I was on the assumption that since sublimation involves printing onto paper and then transferring onto fabric, it involves 2 processes as opposed to DTG, so am I right in saying that DTG would be more cost effective because its one process??

Am I right in saying that sublimation print gives a better end print than a DTG?

As I said Im interested in making printed ties. From the info I have gathered is I need an epson printer (maybe a large format to fit full ties), sublimation inks, sublimation paper for polyester and a heat press.

Tania, I had a look at your site. I must say the tshirt prints are awesome. That is sublimation right? How can you sublimate onto cotton?

A chinese company that I am in touch with said there is special sublimation paper for cottons which can be printed with a normal epson printer and heat transferred onto cottons. Does this mean an epson laser printer can work too?

Tania, who does your graphics? They are wicked!!


----------



## Ballew (Dec 15, 2010)

It would be nice if someone could answer my question


----------



## gunatausa (Mar 21, 2011)

Rayco said:


> Absolutely I would go to cobraink.com u can get a new wf1100 with bulk pigment ink installed for 249.95 + shipping (mine was 31.00). Or you can get the "high heat" (sublimation ink) for about $30? more.
> You can send your printer and have them install the bulk ink system for @$130? I think.
> ----Do a search on this forum for cobra ink and 1100. Their is a long thread about it. Lot's of good reports.
> ----I have sublijet bulk ink system installed in an Epson 1400. Cost a fortune. When I need more ink, I'm switching to cobra ink.
> ...


Thanks so much for the good Info


----------



## captainkbt (Mar 3, 2013)

I want in. First post here....Looking to get into dye sub T-shirts/promo products. Thinking about just having fun trying it out at first and then maybe jump into a business if the water is good.

I have done some homework on this and have come up with a list of things I want/need......

PC (already have)
Graphics software (GIMP/Inkscape to start maybe Corel or Adobe later)
Epson 1430 printer
ArTainium UV+ ink (carts to start)
Transfer paper
Press
Mug wraps
Assorted blanks
Scanner

Any basic advice.....tips? How far will that get me?

Thank you so much in advance......


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

Rayco said:


> Absolutely I would go to cobraink.com u can get a new wf1100 with bulk pigment ink installed for 249.95 + shipping (mine was 31.00). Or you can get the "high heat" (sublimation ink) for about $30? more.
> You can send your printer and have them install the bulk ink system for @$130? I think.
> ----Do a search on this forum for cobra ink and 1100. Their is a long thread about it. Lot's of good reports.
> ----I have sublijet bulk ink system installed in an Epson 1400. Cost a fortune. When I need more ink, I'm switching to cobra ink.
> ...


I have a epson 1430 and thinking about going with Cobra sub inks using carts, no CISS , clogging was a nightmare with pigment inks on the CISS. Did you have problems with your 1400 or was it the brand of Armor Inks?


----------



## kelloggs72 (Aug 14, 2015)

Great Thread and very informative!

I am also looking into getting into the sublimation category of my t-shirt business and would like some advice and even recommendations for equipment. 

I currently have a stalhs heat press that I've used for screen printed transfers for ryonet. Headed towards an Epson sublimation printer. Becuase I will be starting this project off fresh and without much marketing thus far, I would not be running the sublimation printer often in the first 6 months or so,

Any equipment recommendations on sublimation printer for a newbie without much issues like clogging etc and versatile cutter?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kelloggs72 said:


> Any equipment recommendations on sublimation printer for a newbie without much issues like clogging etc and versatile cutter?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You don't need a cutter for sublimation.

A good, inexpensive printer would be the Epson WF7110. At one point recently they were selling for $150. Cobra would be good for ink and cartridges.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok I too am looking into expanding into sublimation. I screenprint and do vinyl in our store currently but with watercolor type designs becoming popular am thinking about sublimation. I have an Epson WF7510. I just use Epson ink now. This is our store printer which is mainly for printing my positives, some heat transfers on JPSS, but then invoices and regular paper items too. Can I just buy different ink for it to print onto sublimation paper? Can that ink print onto JPSS paper, my fixxons transperancies, and regular paper? I use heat transfers currently but don't really like how it is "crusty" on the shirt, would rather have the sublimation of dying into the fibers. I've bought sublimated transfers from a wholesale company and they say can be used on 50/50 poly/cotton. True? I've done it on a couple but haven't done major wash tests yet.

Looking at one site there is an Epson printer for about $350. That's more in my price range than the $1600 ones. I want larger than 8.5x11 print size. I'm not against buying a second printer for sublimation but if the one I have will do the job just with different inks then that seems to be the smartest way to go. But I need it to be able to print my positives and invoices still too.

Last question; do these print heads clog if not used for a while? I know from friends that DTG that you have to clean DTG daily and use it often. I don't see us doing tons of sublimation but would like to start incorporating it into what we offer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jeannekay said:


> Can I just buy different ink for it to print onto sublimation paper?


The key to determining if you can use your current printer is seeing if refillable cartridges or a continuous ink system (CIS) is available for it. Without that, you're dead in the water.



> Can that ink print onto JPSS paper, my fixxons transperancies, and regular paper?


No, you would want to use sublimiation transfer paper for your sublimation ink. Sublimation ink is transparent so no go for transparencies. And too dull and off-color looking to use as an everyday printer on plain paper.



> can be used on 50/50 poly/cotton. True?


Yes, if you're looking for a washed out vintage look. Otherwise stick with higher poly content garments. 



> But I need it to be able to print my positives and invoices still too.


Some switch out their sublimation cartridges for standard ones when needing to print on plain paper. As inexpensive as printers are, seems like more of a pain to me.



> Last question; do these print heads clog if not used for a while?


Yes, they should be used on a semi-regular basis to prevent clogging. Ours has sat for up to a week without printing with no ill-effect. But I'm sure it's better if you can print at least a page daily.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

splathead said:


> No, you would want to use sublimiation transfer paper for your sublimation ink. Sublimation ink is transparent so no go for transparencies. And too dull and off-color looking to use as an everyday printer on plain paper.
> 
> Yes, if you're looking for a washed out vintage look. Otherwise stick with higher poly content garments.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help, this answers a lot of questions for me. I agree w/ as cheap as printers are getting seems like having two would be the way to go rather than switching out inks. I'm doing good to remember to switch out or load different sized paper!


----------



## Faye443 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey!!
My name is Faye I'm new to this forum. I'm starting up a t-shirt business. Hopefully If everything goes to plan which i know it want (lol), I should be up and running by March. 
I need to purchase a heat press $1000 or less. I would prefer a swing away 15x15 or 16x20. Can anyone help me with this.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Faye443 said:


> Hey!!
> My name is Faye I'm new to this forum. I'm starting up a t-shirt business. Hopefully If everything goes to plan which i know it want (lol), I should be up and running by March.
> I need to purchase a heat press $1000 or less. I would prefer a swing away 15x15 or 16x20. Can anyone help me with this.


Look for a Geo Knight DK20S (it is a 16x20" swing away) on ebay.
It is much better then buying a cheap brand, a geo knight press will last for you. New they are out of your budget, but a used one goes for $500-$1200...I see them all the time on there for $700-900.

Start with good equipment and give yourself the best chance of success in your new business. Besides a good brand holds their resale value...cheap presses do not. 
Other brands I would recommend besides Geo Knight are Stahls and Hix.


----------

